# Acer V3 Laptop Display sehr Hell



## sobo85 (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Laptop mit folgender Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3210M, 2x 2.50GHz
GRAFIK: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M
RAM: 8GB
DISPLAY: 1600x900

hat ein sehr helles Display. Kann man das irgendwo anpassen?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Februar 2013)

Fn gedrückt halten und auf die sonne bzw. Helligkeits taste wie sie beim tv ist drücken, müsste eine + und eine - geben.
Oder unter Systemsteuerung, Energieeinstellung, Displayhelligkeit.


----------



## sobo85 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich will es ja nicht dunkel machen. 


Mein schwarz ist sehr grau


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Februar 2013)

Was willst du denn genau? 
Das Gegenteil von hell ist nunmal dunkel.
Hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden, lol?
Vielleicht drückst du dich mal etwas genauer aus.


----------



## sobo85 (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich ein schwarzes bild öffne ist es auf dem lappi grau und aufm normalen monitor schwarz. Zuviel gama???


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Februar 2013)

Einfach ein schlechtes Display mit schlechtem Schwarzwert, beim lappi nix ungewöhnliches, aber wenn Du es auf höchste Helligkeit stellst isz es auch kein Wunder, vielleicht bisschen runterregeln


----------



## cgn_tiger (8. Februar 2013)

sobo85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein schwarzes bild öffne ist es auf dem lappi grau und aufm normalen monitor schwarz. Zuviel gama???



Wenn es dich stört musst du deinen Monitor kalibrieren dafür gibt es seit win 7 ein schönes 
Windows internes Tool mit dem es recht einfach geht oder du holst dir ein entsprechendes Gerät.

Ich würde die den spyder Express
Empfehlen.


----------



## Research (8. Februar 2013)

Klingt nach Gamma oder Kontrast.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Februar 2013)

Ja ich denke auch dass du das Gamma regeln musst


----------



## highspeedpingu (8. Februar 2013)

Die richtige Stellung des Displays im geöffneten Zustand ist auch mit entscheidend...
Bei manchen Laptops muss man das Display fast 45° nach hinten klappen um ein ordentliches Bild zu sehen.
Bei anderen steht es fast senkrecht (90°)
Ansonsten unter Win 7, rechtsklick auf dem Desktop --> Anzeige --> Farbe kalibrieren


----------

